# JDD E14 100w Halogen Bulb - Advice



## Chrissie83 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a photographer from London, I am on holiday in Malaysia and one of my light bulbs broke. I bought the "Interfit" Studio in London but I cannot find the JDD E14 light bulb here in Malaysia and I am missing out on great pics.

Can anyone give me some advice on what bulb I can buy to replace it in the mean time until I get back to London?

Many Thanks guys!

Christina


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe try something "similar", in the same base size and style. The E14 base is  a small, threaded base style, fairly cheap too.

JDD E14 light bulb - Google Product Search

I would go to a large retailer that sells housewares and or lighting supplies, and see what you can find.


----------

